# How to like a post



## matt142857 (Jun 2, 2017)

I've seen all around this forum about liking posts and threads but I cannot find any button to actually like any of the posts? am I not able to do that yet or just too stoned?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 2, 2017)

matt142857 said:


> I've seen all around this forum about liking posts and threads but I cannot find any button to actually like any of the posts? am I not able to do that yet or just too stoned?


You have to become an Established Member. How?

_You become an established member 48 hours after you register AND 3 different existing established members "Like" a post you wrote (asking users publicly or privately for "Likes" will get you banned)._


----------



## matt142857 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ah awesome thanks very much for that, glad its not just me being an idiot!

Thanks for the help, looking forward to contributing to this forum


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 2, 2017)

matt142857 said:


> Ah awesome thanks very much for that, glad its not just me being an idiot!
> 
> Thanks for the help, looking forward to contributing to this forum


I wondered where that f'ing button was too at first.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 2, 2017)

matt142857 said:


> Ah awesome thanks very much for that, glad its not just me being an idiot!
> 
> Thanks for the help, looking forward to contributing to this forum


And with GreatWhiteNorth's nod you are now two thirds of the way to Likesville USA.

Edit:

How rude of me. "Likesville, Earth", I should have written.


----------



## CelestialJourney (Oct 4, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> You have to become an Established Member. How?
> 
> _You become an established member 48 hours after you register AND 3 different existing established members "Like" a post you wrote (asking users publicly or privately for "Likes" will get you banned)._


Hahaha this was helpful. Thank you!


----------



## GrowAtHome (Nov 13, 2018)

oh shit!! Thanks for asking this question. I stopped browsing different forum threads just to find this information out. Guess I need to figure out how to get likes.... 1 down, two more to go....


----------



## New Age United (Nov 13, 2018)

GrowAtHome said:


> oh shit!! Thanks for asking this question. I stopped browsing different forum threads just to find this information out. Guess I need to figure out how to get likes.... 1 down, two more to go....


Theres another one


----------



## K_Man (Nov 29, 2018)

Almost as bad as Reddit where I could not post/add my testing notes to a topic until someone had upvoted me, but asking for first upvote gets me banned. I just wanted to share testing results from HDMI cables.


----------



## Sisal (Mar 4, 2019)

I bet if my avatar was of great big titties I’d be able to like posts by now.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2019)

Sisal said:


> I bet if my avatar was of great big titties I’d be able to like posts by now.


Doubtful people enjoy good content to get likes 
Welcome though enjoy your stay


----------



## Dingodarrel (May 26, 2019)

K_Man said:


> Almost as bad as Reddit where I could not post/add my testing notes to a topic until someone had upvoted me, but asking for first upvote gets me banned. I just wanted to share testing results from HDMI cables.


Actually reddit does have some free karma sub's, which is great cos if you happen to post something slightly disagreeable on reddit your karma is doomed.


----------



## grapenut2457 (Jun 21, 2019)

Ahhhhh....the answer to my question.


----------



## 4BigBuds (Dec 13, 2019)

Lol thanks, I was wondering that too


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 16, 2020)

Lol, glad I'm not the only person who thought they were too stoned to find the like button!


----------



## Zoonotic6988 (Feb 6, 2020)

Good info! I was looking everywhere haha


----------



## noahthemachinist (Feb 6, 2020)

Appreciate the post. Needed it.


----------



## Malinky (Feb 22, 2020)

I was looking all over for it too. It was like the virtual version of being so stoned that every time you leave the room you forget what you were going to do.


----------



## Mohamed. (Apr 29, 2020)

At first I thought it can't be this way but it turned out to be exactly this way!


----------



## Nomad001 (Jan 25, 2021)

Sorry to hijack a completely old as f post but I am so glad I found it as thought I was just too stoned


----------



## TriTip (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you. I've been wondering this too.



> New to Rollitup? Click here to read the FAQ!


Thank you for the link too.


----------



## MissyStarz (Nov 9, 2021)

I can't find the like button. I'm confused.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2021)

MissyStarz said:


> I can't find the like button. I'm confused.


youre too new you dont have it yet


----------

